

Apple's next feature - Voice (no not Siri) - hristiank
http://appicurious.com/2011/10/15/apple%E2%80%99s-next-feature-%E2%80%93-voice-no-not-siri/
My view on what is next to come from Apple. I would love to hear your opinions.
======
lillik
Interesting point... I would love to see it in practice. I also think the
wireless carriers have a hard road ahead of them. They need to figure out a
way to change and change fast.

------
jjflush
Definetly some food for speculations... although I don't agree with it 100%.
worth the reading

